# Right Wing Dharma



## JM (Jul 7, 2021)

"Most political conservatives in Burma are Buddhists, with the “progressives” often “progressing” to secular materialism, or maybe Christianity. Similarly, conservatives in the west, being rather traditionalistic, tend towards Christianity (or maybe Judaism), if they are religious at all. Thus the predominance of political leftism in western Buddhism is an artifact of circumstance, not a political, logical necessity."

"The second group of right-wing western Buddhists, to which group I personally belong, are more libertarian or classical liberal, insisting on freedom of thought and expression, and are repulsed by the cultish nature and hysteria, etc., of political correctness and cultural Marxism."

https://politicallyincorrectdharma.blogspot.com/2020/02/on-phenomenon-of-right-wing-western.html

I thought the article was interesting and worth reading. Buddhism is not inherently Left politically but more in line with the Western Right in many ways. The example of Burma showing that Leftists in that country trend toward secularism or Christianity. There is a podcast by the title of "Right-Wing Dharma Squad" giving a Buddhist perspective from the Right that I've listened to a few times that might be of interest. 

I own Dogen's Shobogenzo and honestly can't make heads or tails of it, he sounds incoherent most of the time and the translation uses Indian/Chinese and Japanese Buddhist lingo so I can't get into it. Worst $100 bucks I've spent on a book! Hakuin's Poison Blossoms from a Thicket of Thorn is easier for a Western reading PLUS he was a pipe smoker so there's that. 

Yours in the Lord, 

jm

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RamistThomist (Jul 8, 2021)

Makes sense, as traditional societies are normally highly hostile to Leftism. Also, Burma itself is a fairly anti-liberal country

Reactions: Like 1


----------

